# Frankenstein Custom



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

I grew a forehead 2mm and sharpened the lower jaw and cheeks. 
I let the neck shortened 2mm and look down. 
I moved the position of the ear before.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Very interesting modifications.Apparently a higher head top is in fashion these days for Franky.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

That is really impressive! Nice job!

Buc


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

can't wait to see the head all painted up!...Awesome work


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent customizing work Yasutoshi! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody. :wave:
Please look if completed because I carry an image.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks great!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Keep us updated with more progress pictures...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

Great looking modification.... Looking forward to seeing the painted piece!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Interesting custom, I look forward to seeing your results!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody.:wave:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

My Frankenstein custom is not yet over. 
I extended a jacket and the hem of pants in epoxy patty today.:wave:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

I really enjoy your work. I think its an improvement on the original. I might suggest you lengthen the sleeves of his jacket. It appears the coat is a big and tall size for a person with short arms. Its only my opinion. The monster looks excellent and you have skills far greater than mine! Thank you for sharing your work!


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

If memory serves me correctly, the original coat that the monster wore DID kind of look like a tall size with short arms.

And I agree with everyone else - beautiful job! I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thats outstanding rework so far. The improvements are going to give Frankie a completely different look. Super craftsmanship so far!


----------



## jkantor (Sep 25, 2004)

He needs a mullet.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody.:wave:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Always beautiful work, Yasutoshi-san! I bow to you, my friend!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

The best paint job on his face I can think of. Every detail is outstanding. Thank you for sharirg your custom work!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb work! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

aurora fan said:


> The best paint job on his face I can think of. Every detail is outstanding. Thank you for sharirg your custom work!


Absolutely agree. Amazing, Yasutoshi, I will use your build as inspiration when I tackle mine.

Jeff


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful work, Yasutoshi!! Your modifications and details are excellent!! - Denis


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Really fine work as usual Yasutoshi. Thanks for posting the side-by-side picture w/ the unmodified monster. Very subtle and effective mods. Kudos! (Keep those build photos coming).


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I love it!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody.:wave:


----------



## wellbilldancesa (Aug 24, 2010)

thats great work, i wouldn't even attempt that kind of mod.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,wellbilldancesa.:wave:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow Yasutoshi, The alterations to the kit are amazing! The face looks really excellent. Well done!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

You are a modeler to be reckoned with, my friend!


----------



## Phibes (Jan 13, 2009)

Your modifications are extremely well done. Congratulations!


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

The original costume coat had short arms to give the appearance of limbs that sometimes sometimes lengthen after death relaxes the muscles. Jack Piece carefully took into consideration all such things when he designed the makeup.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,Kdaracal and Phibes and nautilusnut.:wave:


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Yasutoshi, Truly amazing work! Your modifications enhance the figure and add more horror realism. Truly a boost to my modeling knowledge. Thank you.


----------

